
OpenID Loses Major Proponent, StackOverflow - ScottWRobinson
https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/07/OpenID-StackOverflow
======
detaro
mostly reporting about what another site announced, duplicate

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16536988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16536988)

